# Trader's first show experience



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We took our 17 week old puppy, Trader, to his first show today (just to look - entered Not For Competition) and the judge kindly agreed to go over him for us. He looks like he's going to be a natural!
































































Mick


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

hes lovely


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

He does look like a natural. How beautiful he is...Jill


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's so hansome and well behaved.
Looks like you all had a great day.

xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats great, his a lovely pup


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

He's gorgeous, what a stunning coat, fab photos


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow he is really handsome, he does look like a natural. Well done for starting the show training early, it will really pay off


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We're hoping he's going to be a "chip off the old block!" - his dad, Ute, our French import boy has won 1 CC and 3 Best-in-Shows at Open Shows so far this year. This is his dad.....










Mick


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Your little boy is such a star - you're right, he's a natural.  And as for his Dad - wow!  He's fabulous!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

U must be really proud as its a lovely dog u have


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

stunning


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful dogs thank you for sharing


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

trader is absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

He's absolutely stunning, beautiful coat.

What did the judge say?


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

She said he is the best constructed Sibe puppy she has seen in many years. So we were well pleased with that! Can't wait to get him out when he turns 6months!

Mick


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm no judge (I know nothing really) but if you ask me he's got poise and dignity. He's a star in the making, I would say a real chip of the old block.

Sue


----------

